# New F5 Sticker Shock



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

Last week I bought a new 2011 F5. When I got it home and was admiring it I was shocked at the number of warning stickers this thing has. I counted 7 but maybe there is more hidden. Can I remove any of these or will that be like the dude from Pee Wee's Big Adventure who went to jail for cutting off a mattress tag? You youngers might not get that reference.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

(i assume) this is so they dont get sued, for beginners. if you read&understand the labels


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

BillyWayne said:


> Last week I bought a new 2011 F5. When I got it home and was admiring it I was shocked at the number of warning stickers this thing has. I counted 7 but maybe there is more hidden. Can I remove any of these or will that be like the dude from Pee Wee's Big Adventure who went to jail for cutting off a mattress tag? You youngers might not get that reference.


Try searching "frivolous lawsuits" and see how shocking _that_ is.

The decals use a low-grade adhesive, similar to a Post-It note. They can be removed once you read and understand what they are trying to protect you from...

And you can cut the tags from your own mattress, too.

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Try searching "frivolous lawsuits" and see how shocking _that_ is.
> 
> The decals use a low-grade adhesive, similar to a Post-It note. They can be removed once you read and understand what they are trying to protect you from...
> 
> ...


Why, just this weekend I remove the shock hazard warning label from a new lamp, but left the wattage recommendation sticker on, despite the fact I'll probably never be able to buy a 100 watt CFL....


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Yea, I bought a ZC frame a couple years ago and I think I removed 8 yellow stickers. Might have had to warm slightly with the heat gun, can't remember.

But seriously, does anyone actually think twice about removing them? I guess. Most people leave all the stickers and tags on their cars, computers, etc.


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

_"But seriously, does anyone actually think twice about removing them? I guess. Most people leave all the stickers and tags on their cars, computers, etc. "_

Absolutely, yes, we do remove them from our Felts . I removed four yellow & black safety stickers from my Z5. (However, first I read them completely, committed them to memory, then stuck them in the back of the owner's manual.:aureola As SD said, they peel off easily. Serveral reasons to remove them: Bike looks much better without them. :thumbsup: Bike doesn't look like a newbie's bike.  And lastly, the bike goes amazingly faster without them.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just got my bike as well and have not removed them as of yet.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think if you decide to leave the stickers on the bike then for sure you should not remove the wheel reflectors and that plastic wheel protector behind the casette


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't on mine yet. I feel like I do that with when you get those plastics around your blackberry and I always yell at my brother, take that crap off already, its gonna get scratched no matter what.

Haha, I'm such a hypocrite.


----------



## Jazzworth (Jul 15, 2011)

I waited to remove the stickers until I was sure I was keeping my Z85 (like there was any doubt!) and I was surprised at the positive difference in the appearance. It makes the graphics flow so much better not being broken up by the yellow and now of course, it goes so much faster!


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Dray3573 said:


> I think if you decide to leave the stickers on the bike then for sure you should not remove the wheel reflectors and that plastic wheel protector behind the casette


you reminded me to remove my dork disc on my mountain bike.... THANKS!


----------

